# Would Like to Change my Username



## Always_Sunny (Jan 31, 2012)

Any given moderator,

Is it possible we can arrange to have my username changed?

Thanks!


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Please send Chris H. a PM. He can make the change for you.


----------

